
What keeps Apache Kafka from eating the world? - XPherior
https://medium.com/@colin.hicks/what-keeps-apache-kafka-from-eating-the-world-ea1caeef99e4
======
sidlls
One Size Fits All solutions usually don't actually. An architecture with Kafka
has overhead, like any architecture. Sometimes that overhead is more costly
than the supposed benefits.

So the reason it doesn't eat the world in spite of best effort by resume-
padding "architects" is that some of us successfully push back against using
it to shuffle a few GB of data per day around, where a vanilla Postgres, MySQL
or often even sqlite db will do.

------
odammit
It doesn’t have a mouth.

~~~
Finnucane
Must it scream?

